# just started working overnight in freezer/chill. i want to change departments due to multiple reasons including health, is that possible?



## newhere1234 (Jul 6, 2022)

I have currently completed all training and a few shifts (daytime) working in freezer and chill. i was put onto overnight and was barely able to handle it due to the sheer pace and temperatures alone. i would like to be moved onto daytime (easier IMO) or another department because the cold is affecting my health. I am 4’10 and 85 pounds, i dress with as much warm clothing as i can from my head to toes and i still shake constantly and can barely stand it. i would like to ask my team lead and HR if i can switch departments but i’m not sure if they’d accept it or if i will have to quit. i enjoy working here, i know i would flourish in other departments, even on overnight.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 6, 2022)

newhere1234 said:


> I have currently completed all training and a few shifts (daytime) working in freezer and chill. i was put onto overnight and was barely able to handle it due to the sheer pace and temperatures alone. i would like to be moved onto daytime (easier IMO) or another department because the cold is affecting my health. I am 4’10 and 85 pounds, i dress with as much warm clothing as i can from my head to toes and i still shake constantly and can barely stand it. i would like to ask my team lead and HR if i can switch departments but i’m not sure if they’d accept it or if i will have to quit. i enjoy working here, i know i would flourish in other departments, even on overnight.


Talk to,your tl or etl now.


----------



## MrT (Jul 6, 2022)

It will depend on your store.  If they have another position open you may be able to switch.  Unfortunately they hired you for a specific job so they may be forced to let you go if there is nothing else.  Overnights can be difficult to fill so there is a good chance they will need you somewhere else.


----------

